# What does it take?



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

A recent thread asked a rather vague question about what we thought it takes to be a composer.
I would like to continue this idea but with a rather more precise task.

So, what qualities do you think composers that you like have, which sepparate them from those you don't like. 

Try to be detailed in you answer. I, for instance, like Howells because his harmonic language is so rich and while remaining diatonic melodically and even pentatonic his colorful orchestrsation and chromatic harmony remeniscent of Ravel supplements this perfectly. His modesty and honesty in describing his own music also touches me.

you?

FC


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I like the music of anyone who does not restrict him- or herself to any particular style or form or anything like that. For instance, there's the music of Sibelius, which is utterly unique and inimitable because of the sheer simplicity of expression he goes for. Mahler I feel much the same way about; he is not binding himself to anything, and writes what comes from his heart, no matter how cliche or vulgar it ends up sounding. 

Really, I can't go into analyzing musical aspects like diatonicisms and certain rhythmic inflections that make me like a composer (although I do hold in the highest regard Dvorak and Bartok as well, mind). It just goes against the principal of the composers I like.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For me the greatest composers provide surprise within their own musical idiom -- in other words they seem to set up rules and then break them, or lead us down an expected path only to let us discover it was a completely different path than we thought all along, all the while providing fantastic flowing melody and motivic experimentation while setting up the surprises.

This pretty much describes Beethoven -- also most of the other greats too.

If not the above, then they must epitomize a musical genre or period to be great. J. S. Bach fits in this latter category.


----------

